# 2008 Skyline?



## carparts-auction.com (Apr 29, 2005)

Does anyone have pictures of what this might look like?


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

i think i may be wrong, but its a little early for it to be released.


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

the '08 is the same as the '04 as far as i know, the '04 in teh infiniti g35


----------



## GTES-t (Jan 2, 2004)

The word lately is that the next Skyline (V36) will most likely come out when the GTR arrives. 
Additionally, that is the same time Infiniti arrives in Japan, so they will both be going under the Infiniti lineup in Japan, along with the rest of the world.


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

GTES-t said:


> The word lately is that the next Skyline (V36) will most likely come out when the GTR arrives.
> Additionally, that is the same time Infiniti arrives in Japan, so they will both be going under the Infiniti lineup in Japan, along with the rest of the world.


its already out, i've seen several of them


----------



## GTES-t (Jan 2, 2004)

ICP Sux0rZ! said:


> its already out, i've seen several of them


Nope, that's the V35 body, which is currently out. That came out in 2002 (coupe) and 2001 for the 4dr. The one I'm talking about is the V36 redesign which is the base platform the next GTR should be based off of. Both will be infinitis.

The picture you have is the V35 body US spec Infiniti G35 that someone put Skyline badges on (they can actually be ordered at the Infiniti dealer). 
It is still under the Nissan name in Japan until Infiniti arrives there in 2007/2008 with the V36 and GTR.


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

oh i c, i did not know that


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

ICP Sux0rZ! said:


> the '08 is the same as the '04 as far as i know, the '04 in teh infiniti g35



really? How do you know this? are you in Nissan product planning? 

Seriously, I'd like to know where you got this definite info from..........


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

chimmike said:


> really? How do you know this? are you in Nissan product planning?
> 
> Seriously, I'd like to know where you got this definite info from..........


hence the as far as i know, i hadn't heard of ne changes to the body so i assumed they were the same i'm sry mike


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

It's pretty much going to be what SCC found at the Nuremburgring except for some minor changes. So basically the G35 shape. Unfortunately, that's all my insider will tell me.


----------



## GTES-t (Jan 2, 2004)

Here's V36 prototype pictures that were released in one of the Japanese car mags, I think Best Car.

Sorry I didn't post these earlier, it took me quite a while to find a good link.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

for the supposed price they're going to be charging, I highly doubt it'll be the identical G35 with some minor changes. Nissan isn't dumb.......for all we know they're using the G35 as a platform to test the drivetrain.


----------



## Teh00Alty (Jan 21, 2005)

GTES-t said:


> Here's V36 prototype pictures that were released in one of the Japanese car mags, I think Best Car.
> 
> Sorry I didn't post these earlier, it took me quite a while to find a good link.


taht car looks so sweet


----------



## mille-16i (Jun 16, 2004)

Any guess work as to the engine I assume that some will be powered by the VQ35 that is in both the fairlady and G35 but I have also seen that nissan is racing a VQ30DETT I wonder if that will be a potential GT-R engine. Aslo will the fairlady be off a different chassis cause if not won't that kinda ruin the potential for a top of the line fairlady. just some thoughts


----------



## 240sxs1377 (Jan 9, 2005)

I think the r34 will never be topped the r34 body style is awsome  . I dont really like what theyve done with the skyline.


----------



## mille-16i (Jun 16, 2004)

Also putting it under infinity kinda mandates that it be luxury minded instead of a purist sport car as it should be.


----------



## ASsman (Mar 23, 2005)

Pfff, both look like either a Q35 or Maxima. Especially that "V36" Skyline 4DR, looks like a Maxima....doesn't do the name justice IMO.


----------



## havok2003 (Aug 24, 2004)

GTES-t said:


> Here's V36 prototype pictures that were released in one of the Japanese car mags, I think Best Car.
> 
> Sorry I didn't post these earlier, it took me quite a while to find a good link.



That looks more like the new M car that Infiniti is now producing.


----------



## BigBlueR32 (Sep 29, 2004)

240sxs1377 said:


> I think the r34 will never be topped the r34 body style is awsome  . I dont really like what theyve done with the skyline.


I think the R32 is the best.. and followed closely by the 71 GTR.. :thumbup:


----------



## RBI*04 (Sep 10, 2004)

ASsman said:


> Pfff, both look like either a Q35 or Maxima. Especially that "V36" Skyline 4DR, looks like a Maxima....doesn't do the name justice IMO.


looks more like the new infiniti M class sedan :dunno:


----------



## yUkiO (Feb 20, 2005)

GTES-t said:


> The word lately is that the next Skyline (V36) will most likely come out when the GTR arrives.
> Additionally, that is the same time Infiniti arrives in Japan, so they will both be going under the Infiniti lineup in Japan, along with the rest of the world.


?????
What are you talking about? Infiniti was released in the states for a reason, its all nissan lineup but to go up against lexus. 

its an american thing that some americans (it might sound racist but i think is true) that they will never buy anything import. for nissan to make it sound like its domestic, they called it infiniti. Its like the lexus of america which is nothing but toyotas.

i am not judging nissan at the moment, nobody knows what its going to be called yet except the higher ups in nissan.

there's a big fuss here in japan that the look will be released late this year at the tokyo motor show.


----------



## GTES-t (Jan 2, 2004)

Everything you've said I'm aware of. What I said is that Lexus and Infiniti, which were originally done for the American market, are soon to become Japanese badged as Lexus and Infiniti, this has been officially announced by both companies.

Lexus comes out in Japan this August: Lexus.jp 
They already have the Atlezza, Aristo and Soarer listed to be sold and the Harrier and new "Supra" listed as concepts

And Infiniti is arriving in Japan late 2007, Infiniti.co.jp, with the Skyline and GTR under it's name.


As far as the reasoning being "Americans will never buy imports," is a faulty reasoning. Americans know that Lexus, Infiniti and Acura are foreign cars. 
The reason these badges were made was because the Japanese companies knew Americans would not pay outrageous prices for supposed "luxury" cars with Toyota, Nissan and Honda badges. So they created those Luxury car badges so they could raise the "class" of the vehicle and charge a lot more for the new badge the car carried.


----------



## smartass1235 (Jun 2, 2005)

hey guys, my first post. thought i could help out a bit when i saw this topic. here's a link.


http://www.edmunds.com/insideline/do/Articles/articleId=105858


----------



## GTES-t (Jan 2, 2004)

Yeah, that's the GTR's test bed. An Infiniti G35 coupe with minor body modification and GTR powertrain. Keep in mind that the next gen GTR is not going to have the Skyline name. They are being seperated into different models.


----------



## rb25det (Jun 2, 2005)

Sad really, from a 2ltr turbo rwd standard drift machine to a ugly v6 thing that looks like a eco toyota. What are they thinking.


----------



## ASsman (Mar 23, 2005)

They aren't.... When and if I have the money to buy a "V36".. I'll import a R34...


----------



## VG30DETT (Jun 4, 2005)

ICP Sux0rZ! said:


> the '08 is the same as the '04 as far as i know, the '04 in teh infiniti g35


the skyline that's being released in the U.S. is going to be here in 2007. Maybe it will be listed as a 2008 if it comes in late 07. But anyways I just read that the new skylines are not going to resemble the g35s. The senior president of design for nissan was interviewed in a magazine I just read about an hour ago. He says it won't resemble the g35, the r34 (duh lol) and will be released in 2007.
I just wonder what it will be if its not going to be the infiniti.....


----------



## rb25det (Jun 2, 2005)

hahahahaha fully agree with ASsman


----------



## ChrisBulla (Dec 1, 2004)

bad-ass 

-cb


----------



## VG30DETT (Jun 4, 2005)

VG30DETT said:


> the skyline that's being released in the U.S. is going to be here in 2007. Maybe it will be listed as a 2008 if it comes in late 07. But anyways I just read that the new skylines are not going to resemble the g35s. The senior president of design for nissan was interviewed in a magazine I just read about an hour ago. He says it won't resemble the g35, the r34 (duh lol) and will be released in 2007.
> I just wonder what it will be if its not going to be the infiniti.....


 Has anyone read about this too? I want to keep up to date on the info. (dads thinking about getting 1) I want to see the vehicle concept before its released and just see where Nissan is heading with the design. Please keep me posted everyone.


----------



## GTES-t (Jan 2, 2004)

The present Skyline (V35 Body code) is the G35 Infiniti. The next gen which, as you said, is supposed to arrive late 2007 as a 2008 model. The pictures posted in this thread are the prototype pics of that next gen (V36 body code) Skyline/G35. Of course they have only released the four door pics, as with pretty much the entire history of the Skyline, they design the 4 four first and then two door models based off of that design.

Now, for the GTR, there are no current prototype pictures available. Only the old 2001 design that nissan had made. All the other pics available are pics of the test platform (in the edmunds.com link posted earlier) and peoples photoshop versions, none of which will look like the actual car when it arrives.


----------



## VG30DETT (Jun 4, 2005)

GTES-t said:


> The present Skyline (V35 Body code) is the G35 Infiniti. The next gen which, as you said, is supposed to arrive late 2007 as a 2008 model. The pictures posted in this thread are the prototype pics of that next gen (V36 body code) Skyline/G35. Of course they have only released the four door pics, as with pretty much the entire history of the Skyline, they design the 4 four first and then two door models based off of that design.


 So you're saying that the next skyline Is going to look like the G35? Not to sound like a d*ck but I posted that the senior vp of design for nissan stated that it would not resemble the G35.... I'm confused. I don't know if I got what you were trying to say.


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

VG30DETT said:


> So you're saying that the next skyline Is going to look like the G35? Not to sound like a d*ck but I posted that the senior vp of design for nissan stated that it would not resemble the G35.... I'm confused. I don't know if I got what you were trying to say.


how hard is it to understand that what the japanese call skyline we call the G35??? jeez...


----------



## VG30DETT (Jun 4, 2005)

Blank said:


> how hard is it to understand that what the japanese call skyline we call the G35??? jeez...


 I know that is what most people have been saying and all but why would the guy say otherwise?


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

the thing is, we can speculate all day long what the new skyline is goin to look like, but by the time it is actually released and if they dont push back the release date again, it will prolly look entirely different. i remember when the said it was goin to be release in 05 but then it got pushed back again.. and i even heard they want to bring back teh supra in 07 but i haven't heard any more from that... so we can say its goin to look like a g35 or a R34, but it will change hundreds of times before we actually see the released version.. we can't say, we dont need to fight over it


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

VG30DETT said:


> I know that is what most people have been saying and all but why would the guy say otherwise?


its not what others are fucking saying!!! look at the skyline in japan RIGHT NOW... look at the G35... same f'ing car!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



in 2008, prbably the same thing, just a new body style, you are looking for the GT-R i think, its going to be a different car, very big bucks and high performance... remember, not every skyline is a 400 hp AWD coupe


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

right now... skyline = G35... there is no arguing, this is fact, has been for a while.. in 08... look for a nissan/infiniti GT-R, not a skyline GTR, but a GT-R as a stand alone car, that will be different from the G35/skyline, and will probably have its own chassis

i doubt a "senior VP" on nissan said anything about a skyline because they are being ridiculously over cautious trying to seperate the new GT-R form the skyline... they are not the same car anymore, how hard is this to understand...?


now: skyline=G35
in 07/08 skyline = G35 AND there will be a new car called GT-R...


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

blank, if that refers to my comment, i should make a correction, it should be the gtr, not the skyline..


----------



## zippo_zx (Jul 3, 2005)

240sxs1377 said:


> I think the r34 will never be topped the r34 body style is awsome  . I dont really like what theyve done with the skyline.


 i gotta agree with you on that one


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

psuLemon said:


> blank, if that refers to my comment, i should make a correction, it should be the gtr, not the skyline..



nope, i know you know whats going on...


----------



## VG30DETT (Jun 4, 2005)

I know the Skyline and the GTR are different. I guess I was thinking more of the GTR but aren't they both supposed to have a way different body style? I hope the new skyline isn't going to be that ugly, boxy, two-toned thing. Both the skyline and the gtr are going to be sold to the U.S right?


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

VG30DETT said:


> I know the Skyline and the GTR are different. I guess I was thinking more of the GTR but aren't they both supposed to have a way different body style? I hope the new skyline isn't going to be that ugly, boxy, two-toned thing. Both the skyline and the gtr are going to be sold to the U.S right?


the new skyline(G35) design will probably be more evolutionary, very similar to the current generation,


----------

